# New groomer - very nervous



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella goes to her first new groomer since she was just a wee pup tomorrow. And though I've heard rave reviews I'm extremely nervous... The groomer is Lindsey Dicken in Florida (world gold medalist / 2013 groomer of the year) - all I really hope though that she is gentle and patient with my little girl! I'm going to be a basket case tomorrow :afraid:

I do have a question - Bella needs more than a bath/brush she really needs a trim - would you request something specific from a new groomer or go with their recommendation?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! Lindsey is AMAZING!!! Take advantage of her awesomeness and let her do whatever she wants!! Lol. Seriously, I wouldn't worry. You better post pics though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I like when people tell me what they would like their dog to look like. My idea of cute may not be your idea of cute. Usually I have them choose a length and style. Although most poodles coming to our salon are either matted or the owner just wants the basic clean face clean feet. It gets quite boring!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I *envy* you!! I'm sure she'll do an incredible job on Bella. If if it were me, I'd give her free rein. But I also think you should feel free to talk to her about what you like. I can't wait to see the reveal!! I'm sure she'll treat Bella beautifully. Hope you feel more excited than nervous tomorrow!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I hope you'll not be nervous, but instead, excited. Remember, if you don't like it, it will grow back. I think together you and this groomer can come up with something. Tell her what aspects you like and let her give suggestions too. After all, since she's so well thought of, I bet she'll have a good idea what will look good on your dog. Can't wait for pictures!

Can you stick around and watch how she handles your pup? I always stay at my groomers while she grooms Matisse. Her husband brings me a glass of wine if it's an appropriate time. And then I take him home. She's kind of a long drive so to drive twice would be too much.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

2013 groomer of the year? I would be excited not nervous. You are a lucky girl! I would ask her opinion on what would look best on my dog and probably just go with it. She didn't get to number one for nothing. I am so excited to see this groom.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I always stay at my groomers while she grooms Matisse. Her husband brings me a glass of wine if it's an appropriate time. And then I take him home.


Ya' mean you take Matisse home, right,_ not_ the groomer's husband? :lol: (Sorry, just trying to add some levity to ease Minnie's nerves about tomorrow.) Hey *Minnie*, if you don't want to keep the appointment, Chagall will take it. I'm checking flights now!:airplane:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Ya' mean you take Matisse home, right,_ not_ the groomer's husband? :lol: (Sorry, just trying to add some levity to ease Minnie's nerves about tomorrow.) Hey *Minnie*, if you don't want to keep the appointment, Chagall will take it. I'm checking flights now!:airplane:


ROFLOL! Oh woops, misplaced modifier there. hahahaha!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! You're going to Lindsey Dicken?! Oh. OH man. You have NOTHING to be worried about. I've met Lindsey at SuperZoo, she's not only a WONDERFUL groomer but also just a super sweet person and TOTALLY a dog person. Your little girl is in the best hands! PLEASE take pictures! Please please!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well there you have it, *Minnie*! Sounds like you_ really_ hit the jackpot with that groomer!! :whoo:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yes, I hope you'll not be nervous, but instead, excited. Remember, if you don't like it, it will grow back. I think together you and this groomer can come up with something. Tell her what aspects you like and let her give suggestions too. After all, since she's so well thought of, I bet she'll have a good idea what will look good on your dog. Can't wait for pictures!
> 
> Can you stick around and watch how she handles your pup? I always stay at my groomers while she grooms Matisse. Her husband brings me a glass of wine if it's an appropriate time. And then I take him home. She's kind of a long drive so to drive twice would be too much.


I don't think she allows this but I will check. Bella is a "wiggle butt" though when she's still on the table and I walk into her old groomer. 



CT Girl said:


> 2013 groomer of the year? I would be excited not nervous. You are a lucky girl! I would ask her opinion on what would look best on my dog and probably just go with it. She didn't get to number one for nothing. I am so excited to see this groom.


Yes that's on her website. It's about a 30min drive but I'm so freaking nervous of a new groomer that I wanted someone that had good reviews. I remember your awful experience when your groomer was ill and so scared that could happen to Bella :-(



Fluffyspoos said:


> OMG! You're going to Lindsey Dicken?! Oh. OH man. You have NOTHING to be worried about. I've met Lindsey at SuperZoo, she's not only a WONDERFUL groomer but also just a super sweet person and TOTALLY a dog person. Your little girl is in the best hands! PLEASE take pictures! Please please!


OMG thank you soooooo much for posting this!!!! I may sleep tonight after all I was seriously considering canceling (I'd pay for the appointment for her lost time). I know I'm being silly but she means so much to me that I really don't like leaving her with someone I don't know (her old groomer and I have been friends for many many years).


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow, I'm sure whatever style you decide on, Bella will look *Beautiful!* I agree with everyone else: pictures please! :camera:


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Best if owners don't stick around, dogs behave much better. I've had a couple in the past and they were told to "sit there", don't talk to dog at all, and watch for flying hair and water. 

When your drop your girl off, please just be very matter of fact. Goodbye, see you later, etc. No reassuring her that she will be ok, it is alright, etc. because she will feed off your vibe and think "OMG Mom is worried, something is wrong, should I be scared". You have an awesome groomer, she will be fine, it is just a bath and haircut, and she will be beautiful when you pick her up. 

So drop her off, and come back when told, NOT EARLY!, and all will be fine. Honest.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Just dropped her off. Please send happy thoughts are way!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Stop Freaking out. You are doing more damage to Bella then Lindsey Dickens ever will. Lindsey is awesome in every aspect. She loves dogs, grooms them for Competitions, for Shows & I think had a litter of Bichons every so often. She takes in Rescues, Grioms rescue dogs when a Mill has shut down. Lindsey Rescues Draft Shores & drives to PA. to rescue from the Amish at their Auctions. Lindsey is also an artist as well.

As for grooming she has been on GroomTeam USA, 2013 they WON GOLD I don't know how many years she has made GroomTeam USA but it is highly competitive & only 12 Groomers in the whole USA are chosen based on point system at every sanctioned event. Lindsey is a Speaker & does grooming videos for "Learn To Groom " series.

You yourself need to calm down or poor Bella will be a nut job before you even step foot into the groom shop. When confidence is restored Bella will be just fine. Lindsey & her staff will be confident & happy to work on a Poodle not shaved down.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

She has been dropped off - shop was extremely clean and the owner / groomer very nice. Bella was very happy to go with them tail wagging and all. 2 hrs to go to pick up.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Minnie said:


> She has been dropped off - shop was extremely clean and the owner / *groomer very nice. Bella was very happy to go with them tail wagging *and all. 2 hrs to go to pick up.


So glad!! I bet you'll do the happy dance when you see her! :dance2:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see your girl!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing her photos.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

You can't get much better than how I and my precious Bella was treated today. I asked and was given a tour - it was spotless with large kennels and soft beds for waiting dos - very low key with soft music - doggy spa all the way.

Then I mentioned I was nervous and not only did they take time to talk through the groom - I asked for suggestions but also called early that she was ready (mentioning on the phone that they did want me to worry any longer than necessary). Though a bit of a drive from my location it is sooooo worth it! We've found our new groomer and will be booking a standing appointment!

Thank you all for your kind comments, knowledge and even the kick in the hind end - it was all needed and appreciated. I will post pictures of her groom as soon as I can.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, glad to hear how nicely every thing went for you and Bella. Can't wait to see how pretty she looks now. 

Sounds like you found the perfect groomer. Good for you!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is not being particularly cooperative for pictures at the moment - here is the best I can get for now:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's sooooooo cute!!!
I just want to squeeze the stuffing out of her. lol (That's what I threaten to do to Bug)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2::clap2:Bella looks absolutely lovely!!:clap2::clap2: Please keep your camera handy for when she wants to show us more poses.  So nice to see how REALLY well the grooming went!! :beauty:


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

She looks gorgeous!!! So wonderful that you've found your new groomer!! A famous one at that! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She looks really sylin' ...so pretty. You are lucky to have found such a groomer. What a nice job and terrific photo!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

She looks great! Lucky you!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

She looks great! Next time you probably won't be so nervous. Sounds like you have a wonderful groomer! :thumb:


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok I'm going to be daring and show my attempt to clip Mona. I'm still learning the top knot.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad you found such a wonderful groomer. Bella deserves the best and she looks great, all ready for a photo shoot hint, hint.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I am so glad you found such a wonderful groomer. Bella deserves the best and she looks great, all ready for a photo shoot hint, hint.


We were at an agility trial today hoping for a great photo to share 

Otherwise I'll get the camera back out and try again. Oh I saw two other dogs that go to the same groomer at the trial today and one was a gorgeous black standard - how in the world she manages to get this kind of finish is way beyond me!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I heard that this year at Westminster Dog Show they will also have agility competition. Has anyone else heard this and do you know when the Dog Show is? Thanks in advance! :biggrin:


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Mona looks gorgeous! Great job.


----------

